# Need healing vibes for sick dog



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

My boy Tyson was throwing up for 2 days and wouldn't eat or drink for 3 (today is the 4th). Got him into the vet this morning and no fever, no inflamed stomach or tender stomach, he's going to the bathroom fine, just won't eat or drink, was vomiting and overall feels like crap. So...the big two words that I definitely didn't want to hear were mentioned...possible Valley Fever (for those of you who don't know I have a female Boxer who we got from rescue that's had Valley Fever for over 2 1/2 years now). So we're doing a Valley Fever titer, he got Sub Q fluids along with an injection of anti nausea medication and some take home anti nausea medication and we're giving him pepcid. Hopefully he'll feel more like eating tomorrow and get back on track. My vet said the CBC panel will come back tonight and she'll call me if anything weird comes up in that otherwise we'll have the VF test back Wednesday. Please send vibes that this was just a virus and he doesn't have VF. He's only 15 months old, white Boxer boy.

Thanks!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, sending healing vibes!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

*healing vibes* fell better soon Tyson!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Yikes... I hope for the best.... Keep us updated.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending lots of healing energy to your fuzzy family member! Try to think positive....

Hang in there.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> Sending lots of healing energy to your fuzzy family member! Try to think positive....
> 
> Hang in there.


Oh I posted an update as well but here it is for those who have posted here too.

Well I took Tyson in today and they did 2 x-rays. You can see a dark blob in his stomach on the x-ray so something in there that shouldn't be. If we don't do surgery he'll die is the bottom line. So they gave me sub q fluids to bring home to do myself to save money (shove a needle in his neck and squeeze the fluids in from the IV type bag) to hydrate him tonight, then tomorrow they'll do the surgery at 9:00 AM and then I can bring him home in the afternoon before they close as long as everything goes as planned and he should be fine in 1-2 weeks. So fingers crossed and prayers/good thoughts needed for Tyson tomorrow.

Thanks all for the well wishes!


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*tyson*

Saying a prayer for tyson,please be well sweetie,nez


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

nez said:


> Saying a prayer for tyson,please be well sweetie,nez


Thank you!


----------

